# Can anyone ID this 1/32 scale drop tank?



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

I received a bunch of these in a junk box I bought at a model show, but I have no idea what they are meant to represent. Any idea fellas? A crude napalm bomb? I'm stumped.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

It looks like a drop tank for P-40 IMHO.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like Wojtek called it.

Here's a diagram from the P-40 technical manual for the 52 gallon drop tank.






My first thought was for the P-47D (150 gallon wing tank in the illustration), close, but no cigar!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2016)

I swear, the "man" is a super computer!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2016)

I noticed the rivets on the part but not on the drawing. However, here's a pic from a 1:24 P-40B kit:


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2016)

Crimea_River said:


> Pic from a 1:24 P-40B kit:
> 
> View attachment 359871


Dang...look at the size of those rivets!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, the kit is by Vintage Fighter Series and has some knocks against it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Dang...look at the size of those rivets!



As Terry said ... looking like bolts of the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Dave! I knew it wouldn't take you guys long!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

Please tell me .... is that the resin tank?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2016)

Wurger said:


> As Terry said ... looking like bolts of the Brooklyn Bridge.


Or Silver Dollar Conches on a western cowboy saddle!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Or Silver Dollar Conches on a western cowboy saddle!!


----------

